# tank mates for jack dempseys?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I have 2 jack dempseys at the moment....they are about 1.5-2 inches and i am getting ready to move them into a 75 gallon tank, i was wondering what other type of cichlids might make good tank mates, also if any non cichlids u might suggest, thanks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

At 2", you could keep, maybe 6, mid sized Central American cichlids. The Jack is a very-very aggressive fish that gets 8-10 inches long. Well kept, yours will 4-5" in 4 months probably. Long term you have two options. Have one dempsey as a pet fish in your 75 or try to get a breeding pair. I had a pair in a 55 once, so I know it's possible but be ready for war. You have picked a beautiful fish.... but that beauty comes at a price. The JD is one of the meanest fish you will ever see. I wouldn't try any other fish with the JD at adulthood.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks for the info. yea i knew they were very aggressive, my cousin introduced me to them. Can you tell me how to determine if they are male or female, any extra info would be great, thanks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hard to sex at 2". As they get older, the males will be more colorful ( more spangles ) generally with longer dorsal and anal fins. The females will have more blue in the gill plates. Jd's are not the easist fish to sex at any age. Sometimes the difference is striking, sometimes not. Depends on the strain.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

alright i will just keep a watch on them as they grow. One of my JD's is is very dark and is starting to get a lot of blue on its face. The other is and always has been a lot lighter and is now starting to get a little blue along the face. Another question.- would i be able to have a few clown loaches in with them or would they pick them apart, thanks.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Clown loaches require different water parameters. And jack dempseys seem to be notorious for picking on other fish even that don't resemble themselves in shape. Basically JD's will try and bully anything.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

What are some suitable C.A. cichlids that you would recommend me try and get to add in with my jacks, if anyone has any ideas please let me kno, they seem like they need some more "friends?"


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i just found a Firemouth at my lfs and had to buy him/her. I have no idea how to tell male or female of it. It was in a tiny tank and just looked miserable so i decided to bring him home to a nice big tank. he/she is about 3.5inches and is loving it right now in the 35gallon. Would there b a problem putting him/her in a 55gallon tank with 2 jack dempseys in the very near future.


----------

